
Why Your Friends Don’t “Get” Twitter – Hint: They Follow Lame People - joshagogo
http://onelouder.com/blog/441/why-your-friends-dont-get-twitter-hint-they-follow-lame-people/
======
enraged_camel
I think it would be cool if new users could enter their interests when signing
up, and be presented with a random list of 10-20 people whose Twitter profiles
have been categorized with those interests. That would be a pretty cool and
effective way to "quick start" one's usage of Twitter.

The article also made me wonder if the same thing could be said of Facebook,
where people who find Facebook shallow do so because they simply have shallow
Facebook friends. My initial hunch is yes, although Facebook has much bigger
problems with regards to the kinds of "look at me!" behavior it encourages.
But that's probably another conversation. :)

~~~
UFlippen
would be great if social friends were choosen through interest only, migh take
away from the lack of indless page clutter of dule conversations

~~~
asbdk7
Or at least a better way to view ones followings.

------
UFlippen
people usuely follow family, friends, and duel famouse people promoting there
shows.

~~~
asbdk7
Exactly but there is so much more to Twitter that a directory would bring to
light. Twitter brings people closer to brands and other people. The likelyhood
of being contacted directly from customer servie or your favorite celeb is
greater on Twitter than any other social media forum however most people don't
realize this or use it to their advantage.

